# fur around girl parts



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

I guess I do not know how old your dog is. My 4 month old pup often has this problem, I just clean her up with a wash cloth.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I have never experienced that with Molly.. She has never been shy about cleaning herself down there either.. Lol


----------



## Varmin41 (Aug 17, 2012)

She is 5 and a half months old, maybe its a puppy thing and she will have better hygiene skills whens is older.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Due to Tink having an innie or inverted vulva I do keep the area shaved but that is to help prevent UTI which she is having a problem with as the hair helps the bacteria move up into her system. When Sparkles was young and learning she would occasionally get the stiff hair and smell and hypo allergenic baby wipes work great. and it encouraged Sparkles to clean herself. I just wiped her after she came back from pottying. I do the same thing for Tink and she will instantly start to try and clean herself after I am done.


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

I encourage puppy buyers to trim that hair, it basically acts as a wick for bacteria to enter the urinary tract. Even if they don't tend to get UTI's its better to be on the safe side.


----------

